# Dimensionierung einer Hochteich-Sichtscheibe von 260x50cm



## Chris303 (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

bislang habe ich noch keinen Teich. Auf der Basis einer alten, kleineren Miste soll aber ja nach Zeit vielleicht noch diesen Spätsommer/Herbst hier ein kleiner Hochteich mit Sichtfenster - oder nennen wir es Außenaquarium - entstehen.

Je nachdem, wie es aufällt könnte die Scheibenbreite am Schluss ca. 260cm bei 50cm Wasserstand an der Scheibe betragen. Es soll sich um eine dreiseitige Auflagerung handeln, d.h. oben wird nicht extra versteift, wie es z.B. im Aquarienbau üblich ist. GGf. kommt oben ein Kantenschutz in Form eines schlanken Edelstahl U-Profils drauf.

Unsicherheit herrscht jetzt zur notwendigen Materialstärke bei Floatglas mit geschliffenen Kanten - nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch bei Glasern. Dei einen wagen es einfach nicht eine Aussage zu treffen, Andere wollen mir ans Portmonaie indem sie Scheiben vorschlagen, wie man sie eher im Pinguinbecken im Zoo vorfindet.

Stelle jetzt mal vorsichtig 15mm als Glasstärken-Minimum in den Raum. Meint ihr das reicht? 

Danke
Chris


----------



## DbSam (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Chris,

vorweg:
Ich bin kein Glasprofi, gar nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass es durchsichtig ist und auch leicht brechen kann.

Aber wenn ich mich hier so umschaue, dann liegst Du bei Deinen Angaben mit 15 mm hart an der empfohlenen unteren Grenze für ein Aquarium im Innenbereich. Wobei dort noch von Längsverstrebungen ausgegangen wird, also einer vierseitigen Lagerung.
Das ist im Außenbereich bei weitem nicht ausreichend. Man beachte nur den Eisdruck, evtl. schwankende Wasserstände bei Starkregen, anlehnen, anstoßen, etc.
Ich würde mich da viel eher in Richtung der 'Pinguinbeckenempfehler' orientieren.

Oder mich auch weiter umschauen, usw.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Juli 2017)

Kann man eigentlich einen Durchbiegenachweis für Glas erbringen?

Wie kann man die Verkehrslasten ermitteln?


----------



## tosa (24. Juli 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich einen Durchbiegenachweis für Glas erbringen?
> 
> Wie kann man die Verkehrslasten ermitteln?



das kann ein Statiker mit Sicherheit erbringen!


----------



## DbSam (24. Juli 2017)

Chris303 schrieb:


> Unsicherheit herrscht jetzt zur notwendigen Materialstärke bei Floatglas


... siehe immer noch meinen Beitrag oben
Und wahrscheinlich würde ich zusätzlich noch eher zu VSG tendieren ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2017)

Ich habe bei mir an der 2m³ Innenhälterung eine Sichtscheibe verbaut, die ich mir beim örtlichen Glaser bestellt habe. Die Scheibe ist nur 100 x 50 cm und eine 2-Scheiben-VSG-Verglasung in gesamt (glaube ich mich noch zu erinnern) 16 mm. Dann habe ich diesen Sommer bei Schwiegereltern eine NG-Sichtscheibe inkl. Rahmen verbauen dürfen, welche ca. 90 x 60 cm war, welche aus 3 x 10 mm VSG hergestellt wurde. So unterschiedlich kann es sein...

Vielleicht hilft das ja noch als Gedankenstütze für die weitere Planung.


----------



## marcus18488 (24. Juli 2017)

Schau mal bei Makrolon Glas nach. Ist ein Kratzfußes Kunststoffglas. 
Lässt sich leichter handeln, ist nicht so empfindlich wie VSG bzw ESG


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Juli 2017)

Was muß man an einem Glas groß händeln?

Ich behaupte, Glas wird länger durchsichtig bleiben. Es muß regelmäßig gereinigt werden.
Gehe mal mit einer Klinge über Kunststoff. Das geht nicht lange gut.


----------



## Chris303 (25. Juli 2017)

OK.

Inwieweit stellt es ein Problem dar Werte aus dem Aquarienbau auf den Außenbereich zu übertragen?
Wenn eine Seite zur Lagerung wegfällt nimmt man halt eine Nummer stärker.

Höherer Wasserstand ist ausgeschlossen, da die Scheibe den oberen Abschluss bildet. Eis ist schon noch so eine Sache ... wie ist das zu bewerten?

Inzwischen habe ich mit 3 Aquarienbauern gesprochen und keiner hat mir zu solchn Trümmern geraten. 3x15mm VSG bei 150cm Breite zum Preis eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens - das ist ja wohl ein Scherz ...

Schlussendlich war ohne dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen bezüglich der Sicherheit haben zu müssen die Rede von 19mm Float oder 24mm 2-Scheiben-VSG, was sich preislich recht ähnlich sein soll. Alternative ginge wohl auch 2-lagiges TSG in 20mm, minimal teurer.

Oder würdet ihr dem widersprechen?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## DbSam (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Chris,



Chris303 schrieb:


> Oder würdet ihr dem widersprechen?





DbSam schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Glasprofi, gar nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass es durchsichtig ist und auch leicht brechen kann.


 ... wie könnte ich Dir und den Profis widersprechen?
Ich könnte nur schreiben, dass Du dann nach meinen Recherchen die dünnste Scheibe dieser Größe in einem Außenaquarium hast. 
Mach ich aber nicht. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juli 2017)

Hierüber https://www.google.de/search?q=aquarium+glasstärke+berechnen findet man Beispiele/Tabellen für Aquarien.

Z.B. den hier:
http://www.aquarium-bbs.de/technik/glasdick.htm

oder hier ein AQ mit knapp 6 Metern:
https://hsab.jimdo.com/aqua-terraristik/aquarienbau-5-48m-2300-l/

* defekter Link entfernt *

Es wird oft eine Stärke von 15 mm angegeben. Die 6 Meter haben oben noch eine Strebe drin.
Wenn man jetzt z.B. Verbundglas in 2*15 mm nimmt, wird das dann unbezahlbar?

An den ersten Beiträgen sieht man, daß keiner rechnet! Alle wollen nur verdienen!
Da kann ich auch zum Statiker gehen und mir dir Sache rechnen lassen.

Grundsätzlich ist das auch garnicht schwer. Ein Flachdach kann ich dir berechen.
Beim Glas fehlen mir aber jegliche Werte.

Für Geringverdiener gibt es das fast fertig: * defekter Link entfernt *

Ich lese gerade, im Naturagart-Park ist eine Scheibe 3,10 m x 1,36 m in 3x 19 mm VSG verarbeitet.
Deine Fläche ist nur ein Drittel davon.


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2020)

dima R. schrieb:


> hi, 15mm wird auf keinen Fall reichen. Da muss min. eine 40 mm Glaspaltte hin. 2,6 m ist ja auch nicht ohne.
> Wir haben unsere Scheibe 1,5 Meter x 0,5 Meter damals bei Teichscheibe.de gekauft.  Bis heute sind wir damit zufrieden.
> Frag doch mal da nach.
> 
> Gruß Dima


Ob nach 3 Jahren eine Scheibe noch benötigt wird 
Oder wolltest du nur auf den Händler hinweisen


----------

